

Show HN: Your app's reviews delivered daily to your inbox - gozmike
http://www.reviewmatic.co

======
jonaldomo
Is this your project? Are you getting a lot of sign ups? I think there is a
lot of potential for the mined review comment text. If a project has 10k
reviews the developers are going to be unable to look through each comment for
bug reports or enhancement requests. Nice work. Did you look into android?

~~~
gozmike
This was put together by some people on my team. We also build
[http://www.supportkit.io](http://www.supportkit.io)

We try to showcase the most interesting reviews in the daily email and are
exploring options for mining for interesting things.

As for Android, it's definitely in our sights as we continue to improve
Reviewmatic.

